# [Access] Autowert per SQL erzeugen



## Saber (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie man in Access 2000 einen Autowert per SQL erzeugt, also praktisch in einer CREATE TABLE-Anweisung?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!! 

MfG
Mike
d;-)


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

Versuchs mal so:

*CREATE TABLE* Tester
(
     Wert *COUNTER UNIQUE*,
);


----------



## Saber (30. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank, das klappt! 

MfG
Mike


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß


----------

